# new girl



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

hi guys

i only found this site last week & already making a big difference to my hopes, & this has been just from reading all your comments & helpful hints, also i'm not the only one going through this 

i have finished taking my 1st course of clomid & now on countdown for af, fingers crossed

thanks for knowing that i am not on my own


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kirsty - I did say hello on the clomid girls thread    Just blown you some bubbles to start you off.

Good luck with your first month


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

hi kirsty and welcome to Ff and the clomid thread.

this web site is excellent and you will find a lot of support here.

 and loads of    and  

hope it all goes well for you

best wishes
shara


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Kirsty
just said  on the clomid girls thread. Welcome! Best of luck this month 

I've blown you some bubbles too!   xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Kirsty

welcome to the   world of the clomid chicks - we'll all try to help you some way or another if you've got any queries about the   tabs.

just remember we're here whether you're feeling   or  

good luck

S
xx


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks girls 
abit confused about the site didn't know which one to put it on, will find my way around eventually,

thanks so much for the bubbles


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Hi kirsty,
Welcome. Hope you find this site as useful as I have so far (only been here a few weeks and still finding my feet).

What CD are you on? Good luck and hope AF stays away


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

hi mrss03

sorry if i look a bit   but what is CD?

we're one of the "unexplained" me 35 dh to be 30 ttc for 18months and started clomid in may 

xx


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Kirsty, it's Cycle Day (days since AF appeared).

Welcome to the "unexplained" club. It's soooooo frustrating not know what the problem is isn't it? I think sometimes it would be easier to know what is wrong. The only way of finding out if these   pills don't work is IVF when they are more able to diagnose what's going on...

xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Kirsty,
Welcome to the world of clomid!!  CD is the day in your cycle you are at.  i.e. first day of bleeding is cd1.
Hope this helps
good luck     
strawbs xx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Haia again kirsty, If you feel a bit lost it is possible to get a 'forum buddy'. Somebody to show you the ropes as such. You will find the thread on the top of the introductions board. There is also a list there of abbreviations you will sometimes come across whilst using the forums. (Sorry couldn't link you, still have not worked that out myself yet !!)

good luck

shara


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

ahhhh thanks girls

af due this sat if i stick to the usual 28 days, but after reading the site i noticed that it can sometimes go longer, so fingers crossed that af  doesn't appear[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 13:15thanks shara

i'll have a look cause i'd like to put the thing on the bottom of mine like evey-one else does, but haven't figured it out yet


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kirsty, if you click on the top of the page on "profile" it will take you to your profile. you can add a picture, put your signature (profile layout) on etc, just have a play and click save changes.  your signature etc will then be shown x


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks flowerpot i'll have a look


----------

